# What to do with these rods



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

So I bought 2 wilderness salmon/steel head medium 9ft spinning rods 3 years ago. It was by accident. I wanted trolling rods for long lining out of my tin can. What can I do with these rods? I was thinking maybe bottom bouncer rods trolling for walleye. Since they are spinning rods you can’t really put a line counter trolling reel on them. To me they seem to big for river fishing. Probably make a good pier spoon chucking rod but, I don’t do a whole lot of that actually zero 

If bottom bouncing what kind of spinning reel. It would have to be on the bigger side. I may have used them once 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

They might just be a tad heavy, but I'd bet they will make awesome Perch fishing rods !?....1/4-3/4 & 8-17lb ain't all that much....any kind of still fishing will be fun with them, imo....I fell in love with the 9'ish rods for Perch !! lol....


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I love my 9' spinning rod for cat fishing in the Saginaw River. Let me know if you have any reasonable thought about selling yours.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Used a 9 foot steel/salmon many years for a variety of fish.
It had a fast tip , allowing panfishing in a pinch. Use gentle work if crappie.(!) Slow swing vs reefing on them.
The length and strong butt handled bigger game inland real well...

Not sure what your resident lake offers , but if healthy bass and or pike , those rods will suffice. 3/4 oz. buzz baits and trolling heavy lures ,ect..


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Use them for flag poles for your boat.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

They would make great slip bobber rods for whatever you are going after.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Several good options above. You can also strip the guides and put on casting guides making them the trolling rods you sought. Or, there are some braided lines that are metered (change color every 10ft) much like leadcore that could be used on spinning reels. I'd explore the metered line if it was me. Having a couple long-line spinning rods could be fun compared to the bulkier casting style trolling reels.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

bapotter said:


> Several good options above. You can also strip the guides and put on casting guides making them the trolling rods you sought. Or, there are some braided lines that are metered (change color every 10ft) much like leadcore that could be used on spinning reels. I'd explore the metered line if it was me. Having a couple long-line spinning rods could be fun compared to the bulkier casting style trolling reels.


I did not know that about the metered lines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I use 9' Ugly Stiks with a Cabelas Stalt Striker spinning reel spooled with 30lb braid casting the pads with rubber frogs for bass. Also use them for casting to salmon on the Big Manistee and use them for casting and trolling for pike. Have used the second rod as a dead rod for catfish while casting spoons and spinners for whatever else might strike.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

There’s are all good ideas. I could use them for trolling or live bait fishing. I have not fished for cats in a while but, I’ve been getting that itch to just chill on a bank or anchor the boat.


What size reels would you put on them. Definitely bigger than a size 30 reel. Size 40 might work on them. Not looking to spend a lot of money on them though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like most metered line is braid ? I guess I could just run a mono leader for some shock obsorption. Ideally I’d like to use them for walleye trolling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

They would be perfect for river fishing hardware for Kings in about a week or two. Get a 3000 size spinning reel and some 30lb braid and a firetiger deep Thunderstick Jr. Or large inline spinner and fish the lower river sections or go to a pier and cast some glow spoons at dark.

Oh, and hang on...


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> They would be perfect for river fishing hardware for Kings in about a week or two. Get a 3000 size spinning reel and some 30lb braid and a firetiger deep Thunderstick Jr. Or large inline spinner and fish the lower river sections or go to a pier and cast some glow spoons at dark.
> 
> Oh, and hang on...


30 lbs braid would work for trolling too so I could use it for both. Would salmon be line any with the differnt colors. I would use leader 
I be never fished for salmon in a river but, things change 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

I do know for a fact that NOBO No stretch Monofilment 12 lb is metered every 10 yards (30 Feet). Kast King Braid, in various strengths, is also metered every 10 yards (30 feet)

Hal



bapotter said:


> Several good options above. You can also strip the guides and put on casting guides making them the trolling rods you sought. Or, there are some braided lines that are metered (change color every 10ft) much like leadcore that could be used on spinning reels. I'd explore the metered line if it was me. Having a couple long-line spinning rods could be fun compared to the bulkier casting style trolling reels.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

mbirdsley said:


> So I bought 2 wilderness salmon/steel head medium 9ft spinning rods 3 years ago. It was by accident. I wanted trolling rods for long lining out of my tin can. What can I do with these rods? I was thinking maybe bottom bouncer rods trolling for walleye. Since they are spinning rods you can’t really put a line counter trolling reel on them. To me they seem to big for river fishing. Probably make a good pier spoon chucking rod but, I don’t do a whole lot of that actually zero
> 
> If bottom bouncing what kind of spinning reel. It would have to be on the bigger side. I may have used them once
> 
> ...


I use my 10 foot steelhead rods with 4000 feels for:
Pike 
Bass
Steelhead
Salmon
Spotted sea trout
Redfish
Snook
Spanish mackerel
King mackerel
Bluefish
And 
Striped bass

I use them to through hardware, live bait, and trolling off the kayak.

So I do not get your question. My answer - fish with them


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Northernfisher said:


> I use my 10 foot steelhead rods with 4000 feels for:
> Pike
> Bass
> Steelhead
> ...


I also use 9-10.5 footers for every species I can think of in Michigan and also in the salt. Very versatile. My steelhead pier rods have served me well for long line finesse trolling for walleye and steelhead lately. Just get a good reel- and set it loose!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

mbirdsley said:


> So I bought 2 wilderness salmon/steel head medium 9ft spinning rods 3 years ago. It was by accident. I wanted trolling rods for long lining out of my tin can. What can I do with these rods? I was thinking maybe bottom bouncer rods trolling for walleye. Since they are spinning rods you can’t really put a line counter trolling reel on them. To me they seem to big for river fishing. Probably make a good pier spoon chucking rod but, I don’t do a whole lot of that actually zero
> 
> If bottom bouncing what kind of spinning reel. It would have to be on the bigger side. I may have used them once
> 
> ...


Shimano Sienna 2500- 4000. Cheap and reliable.


----------



## MichiganMan67 (Mar 29, 2015)

I use them in the spring when coho, steelies, and browns are shallow. 40 series reel spooled with 30lb braid. be sure to start the spool with a few wraps of mono to attach the braid to avoid slippage on the spool. Attatch a 12lb mono leader about 7 or 8ft long via a good barrel swivel to prevent nasty line twist. Some species spin like crazy when hooked. I flat line them out the shoot. Pure fun.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

MichiganMan67 said:


> I use them in the spring when coho, steelies, and browns are shallow. 40 series reel spooled with 30lb braid. be sure to start the spool with a few wraps of mono to attach the braid to avoid slippage on the spool. Attatch a 12lb mono leader about 7 or 8ft long via a good barrel swivel to prevent nasty line twist. Some species spin like crazy when hooked. I flat line them out the shoot. Pure fun.


That’s along the lines of what I was thinking of doing . I have little boards that require a swivel and bead too. 

I’d like to spend the spring and fall trolling for trout walleye, and what ever else . than probably switch over to bass by mid May. I won’t use those rods for salmon but, I hope to be in front of the frankfort pier heads this time next year with the new boat. But, that also requires investment in salmon gear. I can get get Hand me downs from grandpa and my younger brother for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

